# CM9 Ice Cream Sandwich- Who Gets It First?



## creativepro (Oct 16, 2011)

My vote is for any tablet before phones since ICS appears to be better optimized for tablets over Gingerbread. The 7" Gtab may get an update from Samsung but the Touchpad, Nook Color and Advent Vega will most likely not get an update to ICS from their manufactures.

So, of those 3 who would I pick-

Nook Color-large user base but the hardware is a bit dated. Will ICS run smoothly with the Nook's 800 MHz processor overclocked?

Advent Vega- I don't know anything about this... are there many of these in the wild?

HP Touchpad- about a million of these in the wild. More current hardware versus the other two. Giant screen to showcase ICS beauty. NFC for proximity sharing.

Wouldn't it be cool if the first ICS tablet came from the CyanogenMod team?

**CM Team- no pressure. I am super grateful for the work that you've done with CM7 for the Touchpad. THANK YOU +1,000,000,000


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Just removed Alpha1, although it was a pretty impressive release I still feel there is lots of work ahead before something solid enough for daily usage is released. That being said, I will wait for the ICS version


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> Just removed Alpha1, although it was a pretty impressive release I still feel there is lots of work ahead before something solid enough for daily usage is released. That being said, I will wait for the ICS version


While I certainly respect that everyone is entitled to their opinion, I couldn't disagree with you more about this release. This build is very useable, and quite frankly better than some of the junk we've been handed by manufactures (I'm looking at you Viewsonic).

BTW, Advent Vega is one variant (I think it's more popular in Europe?) of the Malata Z-tab, Viewsonic G-tab, Notion Ink Adam, Olivetti Tablet, etc. While the screens on those devices are subpar, the underlying hardware is still pretty current (Tegra 2)


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> While I certainly respect that everyone is entitled to their opinion, I couldn't disagree with you more about this release. This build is very useable, and quite frankly better than some of the junk we've been handed by manufactures (I'm looking at you Viewsonic).
> 
> BTW, Advent Vega is one variant (I think it's more popular in Europe?) of the Malata Z-tab, Viewsonic G-tab, Notion Ink Adam, Olivetti Tablet, etc. While the screens on those devices are subpar, the underlying hardware is still pretty current (Tegra 2)


LOL I hear ya about Viewsonic....BUT at android-x86.org I've been running HONEYCOMB
on my viewsonic VPAD10 since end of Aug. - works fine for me..try it you'll like it..

http://code.google.com/p/android-x86/downloads/detail?name=android-x86-3.2-RC1-tegav2.iso&can=2&q=

install instructions: http://www.android-x86.org/documents/installhowto

also check my site for others: http://tabletsx86.org/


----------



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

I would love to see ICS come out for out TPs, but I know the CM team is dedicated to getting a stable CM7 out for us (and they're well on their way, the alpha 1 is marvelous! alpha 2.1 will be flashed when I get home from work), so I'm not too overly concerned on seeing it anytime soon. Luckily, the devs foresaw the ICS greatness and made the TP CM7 code not dependent on various things, so as to not have to start from the bottom up again when ICS code hits the web.


----------



## Ommie (Sep 7, 2011)

Virtually every device will get CM9 at the same time... release schedules are generally synchronised.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

wgeorgecook said:


> I would love to see ICS come out for out TPs, but I know the CM team is dedicated to getting a stable CM7 out for us (and they're well on their way, the alpha 1 is marvelous! alpha 2.1 will be flashed when I get home from work), so I'm not too overly concerned on seeing it anytime soon. Luckily, the devs foresaw the ICS greatness and made the TP CM7 code not dependent on various things, so as to not have to start from the bottom up again when ICS code hits the web.


Yes 99.99% of code done will be portable, this has been expressed a few times on Dalingrin's twitter and in forum posts. Follow him on twitter, he tweets are informative.


----------



## hakkinen (Aug 24, 2011)

Why it won't be CM8 instead of CM9???


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Froyo: 2.2x
Gingerbread: 2.3+
HoneyComb: 3.x
ICS: 4.x

Likewise:
CM6 (Froyo)
CM7 (Gingerbread)
CM8 (honeycomb but doesn't exist because of lack of source)
CM9 (ICS)


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

^^ what he said ^^

CM8 would be Honeycomb


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

CM9 is still months away and the source isn't out yet...

BUT that's not gonna stop someone from making a build from the sdk... once I figure out how the tp cm7 is booting lol


----------



## creativepro (Oct 16, 2011)

Plancy said:


> Yes 99.99% of code done will be portable, this has been expressed a few times on Dalingrin's twitter and in forum posts. Follow him on twitter, he tweets are informative.


TY, I will check his twitter. Has Google released ICS source code yet? If not, do they plan to do so soon?


----------



## creativepro (Oct 16, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> CM9 is still months away and the source isn't out yet...
> 
> BUT that's not gonna stop someone from making a build from the sdk... once I figure out how the tp cm7 is booting lol


I took too long to type that last message. Lol


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

Source will be released sometime after the galaxy nexus comes out, in November. It might be immediately, it might take a month or two. I wouldn't bet on ICS on touchpad before February.


----------



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

rodalpho said:


> Source will be released sometime after the galaxy nexus comes out, in November. It might be immediately, it might take a month or two. I wouldn't bet on ICS on touchpad before February.


This sounds pretty reasonable to me. Let's hope Google doesn't hold off for too long. 
If you _really_ want some honeycomb goodness on your TP, there are plenty of HC themes/launchers out there to try out.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

If ICS does come to TP or other tablets it will put iPads to shame! looking forward to the wars between Android and iOS!


----------



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

twiddler said:


> If ICS does come to TP or other tablets it will put iPads to shame! looking forward to the wars between Android and iOS!


Eh, I think at this point it really comes down to two things: personal preference and fanboys. 
Honestly, I don't think the 'average' user really cares about the underpinnings or hackability of an OS. Therefore, the average Apple consumer will continue to buy Apple and the average Android consumer will continue to buy Android. They both do roughly the same thing for most people.


----------

